# My Dwarf Caiman



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a couple of updated pics I took last night ..... He looks Mean, lol


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

i think he looks quite cute, has he calmed any since you've had him?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Definately not , he has got more feisty ........


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

he's lovly :2thumb:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome mate !!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Great Caiman buddy


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

crikey it does look mean :lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, he is murder , even opening the glass to dangle a rat pup in makes him jump up at the glass lids and go mad , spose thats what he's supposed to do, lol


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

How long is he now mate ?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Nearly 2 foot , He is lovely really , lol


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

No handling pics then lol ?


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

how big do they get?? what is he fed on and how often?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Viper said:


> No handling pics then lol ?


No way , lol

He will get approx 5ft, I feed him one rat pup a week at the moment

Thanks

Steve


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

fangsy said:


> No way , lol
> 
> He will get approx 5ft, I feed him one rat pup a week at the moment
> 
> ...


 what are they like to keep?, something id be intrested in when im older and more experienced etc


----------



## Padwah (Aug 13, 2008)

i want one:mf_dribble:


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

i have always wondered about these as the DWA vets your house first no? so how can they check if the cage is big enough etc when it is fully grown if you only have a small tank at the moment? will they still give you the licence or do you have to have the final area built for it?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

__sam69__ said:


> what are they like to keep?, something id be intrested in when im older and more experienced etc


Fast, Unpredictable, Powerful, Stroppy ..... Ready to bite at all times.

That just about sums them up !

LOL

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

emily89 said:


> i have always wondered about these as the DWA vets your house first no? so how can they check if the cage is big enough etc when it is fully grown if you only have a small tank at the moment? will they still give you the licence or do you have to have the final area built for it?


My DWA officer , a guy that has been on NAT GEO WILD , comes and visits me once a year , I have had to show him plans that I am putting into place to design / build a enclosure in the garage.

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Steve, he is stunning mate, looks awsome, did you see the pics of mine little lady I out on here?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I havnt seen any recent pics of yours......... you got any ?

Ta

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> I havnt seen any recent pics of yours......... you got any ?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Steve


hang on a mo


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

there ya go mate

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/182219-kali.html


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW, there are no other words to describe ........

Fantastic , I am so worried about handling because Mine is in a tank , so makes it harder ...

Any suggestions on how to handle ? or if it is advisable handling ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

dont handle him mate if you dont need to, it will cause stress. best way to pick him up is to pin the neck and then hold him at the back of the neck and under the vent area.

They are bloody clever, Kali will slowly take in air and big herself up then quickly release the air and thrash around, by puffing up, your grip is widened, then by releasing it quick, your grip becomes loose, thats when they become dangerous so you need to keep a firm grip mate.

Stay safe and good luck if you do need to handle him.



fangsy said:


> WOW, there are no other words to describe ........
> 
> Fantastic , I am so worried about handling because Mine is in a tank , so makes it harder ...
> 
> ...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope I dont have to, not for a while anyway , lol



Scales and Fangs said:


> dont handle him mate if you dont need to, it will cause stress. best way to pick him up is to pin the neck and then hold him at the back of the neck and under the vent area.
> 
> They are bloody clever, Kali will slowly take in air and big herself up then quickly release the air and thrash around, by puffing up, your grip is widened, then by releasing it quick, your grip becomes loose, thats when they become dangerous so you need to keep a firm grip mate.
> 
> Stay safe and good luck if you do need to handle him.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

what an absolutely stunning 'little' guy! congrats hun!!! any pics of your current/future setups? : victory:


----------



## pastelsbeeotch (Oct 2, 2008)

arrrr the photos didn't work for me. I saw the Kali ones, and wow it's gorgeous. Is 5 ft snout to tail or all body, when they are fully grown?


----------

